# Just an adorable pic



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

... of Cey after his bath (and, my beautiful daughter!). Just had to share . p.s., next time I will have to post a pic of Ceylon where you can actually see his face and his beautiful eyes... but 11pm after a bath is not the right time to tie his bangs up lol.  (but, he does have eyes, I swear! LOL!)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely picture,classic Hav,being cuddled and posing for pic!Cey's fur looks fabulous.And a pretty daughter!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful! Now... Where is the eye picture?


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

They are beautiful and his hair does look great! What products are you using on him? Smokey has similar coloring but his hair looks awful dry these days.....


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cey looks great and I can visualize him without the bangs in his eyes. I agree 11 pm is not the time to be putting in a top knot.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Beautiful! Now... Where is the eye picture?


haha, here you go. Santa pic coming up too when they email it to me 

And don't ask me why my daughter decided to wear a pink wig with candy and other random things clipped to it today... she is 11! -and yes, she is also wearing it in the Santa picture too lol (it's not my place to crush her creativity, even when it rears its head, so to speak haha, on Santa picture day ).


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Jplatthy said:


> They are beautiful and his hair does look great! What products are you using on him? Smokey has similar coloring but his hair looks awful dry these days.....


Thanks Jplatthy! I am currently using Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. I figured out recently that full-strength, it was WAY too heavy for his hair so now I use both watered down about 1/2 with water - and even then, I have to take about 20 minutes both after shampooing and conditioning to rinse everything that I can out. There's been some discussions here recently about different products so I think I will try some different things, see if I can find something lighter than the CC Spectrum 10...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yes, I found that if I water down the CC10 and don't use the CC conditoner, but something else, the CC10 shampoo works really well!  otherwise, I agree, it is way to heavy and doesn't work the way it should.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Simply beautiful! I love seeing the eyes.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, he looks like a totally different dog with his hair pulled back!!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cey has beautiful eyes! He is very pretty (handsome). He does look so very different with his hair up! How wonderful that you are not stifling your daughter's creativity!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think Cey looks similar to Ache,check out her Christmas pics in the photo challenge.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

How big is Cey? He looks huge compared to my 5-month old. How long do they keep growing?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Diann said:


> How big is Cey? He looks huge compared to my 5-month old. How long do they keep growing?


Lol, how big is yours?

Cey is not really that big. Just above 10 lbs the last time I weighed him, and well within the acceptable standard for withers height (~10" - 10 1/2" I think he was). And, he hasn't grown any that I can tell within the last 2-3 months or so. His breeder thinks he won't get any taller but will fill out a bit in the next few months.

-All of his hair just makes him look huge sometimes I think


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a handsome boy! I think all that fluffy hair makes them look much bigger than they really are!

Good for you for allowing your daughter to express her creativity! That is great - to a point. I took my 7 yr. old granddaughter shopping last week and she was hugging all the most gaudy and tacky looking dresses imaginable! LOL


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's a cutie - love seeing his eyes! The hair definitely makes them look bigger. Brody looked positively petite when I got his hair cut and when I went to the breeder picnic, the other puppies in his litter were clipped and they all kept carrying on about how much bigger Brody was than their dogs (like it was less desirable) and he wasn't, he was actually smaller.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

misstray said:


> He's a cutie - love seeing his eyes! The hair definitely makes them look bigger. Brody looked positively petite when I got his hair cut and when I went to the breeder picnic, the other puppies in his litter were clipped and they all kept carrying on about how much bigger Brody was than their dogs (like it was less desirable) and he wasn't, he was actually smaller.


Why were they trying to insult your dog by negatively comparing him to their dogs??!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

heatherk said:


> Why were they trying to insult your dog by negatively comparing him to their dogs??!


Not sure and maybe it was me hearing things/reading too much into it...but they sounded so snotty saying "Ooooh he's SOOOOOOOOOOO much bigger than my lil-perfect-pookie".

I mean, clearly MY baby was the best looking dog there! (just kidding)


----------

